# Introducing "Halloween: Henry, Saddara and the Neighborhood", a Halloween story!



## Juli Draney (Oct 22, 2012)

*Introducing "Halloween: Henry, Saddara and the Neighborhood", a Halloween story!*

Greetings, fellow Halloween Lovers! I am tickled to announce the launch of my book "Halloween: Henry, Saddara and the Neighborhood" on amazon.com. It is a FREE download from 10/27/12 - 10/29/12. It is the storyline for a ballet I am composing about Halloween. You can get it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Hen...alloween:+Henry,+Saddara+and+the+Neighborhood

I hope you enjoy it!!!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! 

Love, Peace, & Spookiness,

Juli Draney


----------

